# Steroid-induced diabetes



## Tonyj (Apr 23, 2012)

How to code "Steroid-induced diabetes"? Steroids administered therapeutically.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 23, 2012)

The coding guidelines will walk you thru this, but you need a 249.x code for the diabetes and an E code for the adverse effect of the drug which you can find from the table of drugs and chemicals.


----------

